# iTick 40w TC



## drew (20/8/15)

Just received an iStick 40W TC and it ticks constantly like there is a little clock inside. Atty, no atty, power mode, temp mode. Can't get rid of the damn ticking  Anyone else hear it?


----------



## Jan (20/8/15)

Don't take it through airport security

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

drew said:


> Just received an iStick 40W TC and it ticks constantly like there is a little clock inside. Atty, no atty, power mode, temp mode. Can't get rid of the damn ticking  Anyone else hear it?


Mine should arrive tomorrow. I'm pretty sensitive to those types of sounds, will report back.

Ps. I was about to correct your thread title until I saw what you did there

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Alex (20/8/15)

drew said:


> Just received an iStick 40W TC and it ticks constantly like there is a little clock inside. Atty, no atty, power mode, temp mode. Can't get rid of the damn ticking  Anyone else hear it?



I can't hear it from here

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## drew (20/8/15)

I feel like this guy, I wonder how many will remember why...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/8/15)

Yours sound OK from here too, but you may not be the only one with that issue - https://www.reddit.com/r/istick/comments/3d9z88/istick_40w_tc_ticking/

I've had mine for about a week now and it's as quiet as a mouse wearing slippers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/15)

drew said:


> I feel like this guy, I wonder how many will remember why...



Nooit man that would drive me insane. Hit the Google and see if you can find anything reported


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/15)

drew said:


> I feel like this guy, I wonder how many will remember why...


Hahaha, perfect! I can even see your eyelid twitching


----------



## rogue zombie (20/8/15)

drew said:


> Just received an iStick 40W TC and it ticks constantly like there is a little clock inside. Atty, no atty, power mode, temp mode. Can't get rid of the damn ticking  Anyone else hear it?



No dude, I think you're imagining it.

I think this is a sign of a nervous breakdown. Have you been feeling stressed lately?



No but shit, that is strange.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (20/8/15)

So? Tick it back..... 
With the issues my iStick 50 is giving me, I'll never buy a regulated mod again. The 30W was awesome, but the 50..... not so much

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nemo (20/8/15)

Mine also does it i think it pulses the atty to check the resistance but don't quote me on that, after it enters standby for a wile it stops.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BhavZ (21/8/15)

It is quite common and quite prominent on mods that have temp sense. Basically the device is polling the 510 for a reading of the resistance. (imo it is what makes temp sense work and prevent dry burn)

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## skola (21/8/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So? Tick it back.....
> With the issues my iStick 50 is giving me, I'll never buy a regulated mod again. The 30W was awesome, but the 50..... not so much


What issues is the iStick 50w giving you?


----------



## Ohmen (21/8/15)

My iTick also makes that noise but only in TC mode.

I noticed that iStcik's are giving MANY issues, not good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/8/15)

My Sig 100 plus makes a soft hissing/buzzing sound (not ticking) while its on idle or firing
When the screen goes blank this sound stops
I can only hear it when i put it fairly close to my ear
I have accepted it

But a ticking would drive me nuts. How loud is it @drew?


----------



## drew (21/8/15)

Silver said:


> My Sig 100 plus makes a soft hissing/buzzing sound (not ticking) while its on idle or firing
> When the screen goes blank this sound stops
> I can only hear it when i put it fairly close to my ear
> I have accepted it
> ...



Thankfully it's calmed down now, at first it was clearly audible sitting on the table. Now it still ticks but very faintly and I can only hear it if I put it to my ear.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (21/8/15)

skola said:


> What issues is the iStick 50w giving you?



Misfires mostly. Sometimes it doesn't fire when the button is pressed, sometimes it has a bit of a time lag, other times it will start firing, then stop, and at the end of a long lung hit display stuff like '0.6s'. I can see and taste on vapour production that it stops firing and restarts again. If it keeps up, I'm stripping it. I fiddled with the 510 a while back, seemed like the pin was stuck at the bottom, seemed fine again. Now it's starting up again .


----------



## daniel craig (22/8/15)

drew said:


> Just received an iStick 40W TC and it ticks constantly like there is a little clock inside. Atty, no atty, power mode, temp mode. Can't get rid of the damn ticking  Anyone else hear it?


The ticking sound that you hear is the device reading/getting info from the atty... although you not supposed to be hearing it when the atty is removed


----------



## Jebula999 (4/9/15)

I know this thread is somewhat old, but i just noticed my 40W TC does it too.. and i shat myself a little..

I just built a new coil and wicked my Billow V2 after last nights whole battery venting escapade on my 150W, and i take a few hits and notice the ticking... i was like really?? 

But it turns out it's normal, so i'm happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (4/9/15)

You need a muffler on the 4ow Tc


----------

